# Why Aragorn, Boromir & Faramir didn't have beards according to Tolkien - Video



## Council_of_Gondor (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello there! I recently read a chapter from the Nature of Middle-Earth (released in February 2021) about beards. Tolkien answers a fan if he imagined certain characters as beardless or not and dives into the lore behind it. I've covered the topic in this video on my channel, if it interests you. 






Thank you for taking your time to read and see this. Best regards


----------

